# Transmisor 26 Mhz LSB (BLU)



## lsedr (Jun 19, 2011)

Saludos C

Tengo como objetivo realizar un transmisor de unos 5 watts en la banda baja de los 11 metros, específicamente en los 26 555 LSB, que es donde transmiten la mayoriía de radioaficionados de mi ciudad en banda ciudadana que no requiere licencia.

Tengo un RCI 2950 que tiene todas esas frecuencias, pero quiero hacer un TX a parte....
Ayudenme a localizar un esquema 

Pienso hacerlo con LM741, Mezcladores Balanceados con toroides trifilares de pc, detector de producto, en fin.....

*Bievenidas sean sus sugerencias e ideas.*


Gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 19, 2011)

sirven esos toroides de pc para RF? no sabia...

o es una sugerencia ?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 20, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Saludos C
> 
> Tengo como objetivo realizar un transmisor de unos 5 watts en la banda baja de los 11 metros, específicamente en los 26 555 LSB, que es donde transmiten la mayoriía de radioaficionados de mi ciudad en banda ciudadana que no requiere licencia.
> 
> ...



Hola...los toroides de PC están optimizados para frecuencias del orden  de los Khz y vos necesitas un material que funcione en el orden de los  30Mhz.
Te sugiero que empieces a hacer etapas independientes y las pruebes  hasta que su funcionamiento sea optimo y luego trates de hacer el  circuito completo.
Te anticipo que no te sera una tarea sencilla ya que ni siquiera veo que  hallas definido que tipo de método(filtro a Xtal, rotación de fase,  etc) usaras para eliminar la banda lateral no deseada ni la cantidad de  conversiones que tendrá el circuito lo cual me hace pensar que tienes  una idea y solo eso(dicho esto sin animo de ofender).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## asterión (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola, en tu lugar intentaría modificar el BITX20 o al menos partiría de el, por ejemplo en su filtro de cristales, numero de conversiones, filtro de antena, amplificador, VFO, etc...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 20, 2011)

Sirven los toroides que traen las CFL (ampolletas de ahorro) para esta aplicacion ? (veo que se ven mucho en los transmisores QRP unos amarillos, que suelen traer las CFL Helix de 14W marca GE)


----------



## lsedr (Jun 20, 2011)

asterión dijo:


> Hola, en tu lugar intentaría modificar el BITX20 o al menos partiría de el, por ejemplo en su filtro de cristales, numero de conversiones, filtro de antena, amplificador, VFO, etc...



OK, Pues sí, pienso hacero con filtro a escalera con cristales de 30 mhz, pues solo me intereza la 26555 LSB, y hacer el transmisor, para escucharlo con mi RCI 2950.

enviame la info que puedas amigo, y sobre el BITX20 que dices..
73's


----------



## crimson (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola Isedr, tanto tiempo, veo que sigues experimentando. Te comento, no puedes hacer un filtro de banda lateral con cristales de 30MHz *porque son de sobretono*, esto es, su frecuencia fundamental es de 10MHz y están cortados como para que oscilen en su armónica, para darte 30MHz. El cristal límite para un filtro de BLU está en 12MHz. Tendrías que hacer, por ejemplo, un filtro de 10MHz y un oscilador de 36.555MHz en este caso. No te preocupes por usar toroides en la entrada, no hacen falta, a 26MHz se pueden hacer con bobinas al aire. Fijate aquí:
http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=50%3Acasi-todo-sobre-bobinas-de-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=72
en la segunda tabla, con 15 espiras y 30pF andás por los 28MHz, si le agregás algo más de capacidad llegás a los 26,5 MHz que necesitás. Sino, hay por ahí un tutorial mío sobre el MiniRing Core Calculator (lo encontrás en el buscador) donde podés diseñar tus propias bobinas. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 20, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, tanto tiempo, veo que sigues experimentando. Te comento, no puedes hacer un filtro de banda lateral con cristales de 30MHz *porque son de sobretono*, esto es, su frecuencia fundamental es de 10MHz y están cortados como para que oscilen en su armónica, para darte 30MHz. El cristal límite para un filtro de BLU está en 12MHz. Tendrías que hacer, por ejemplo, un filtro de 10MHz y un oscilador de 36.555MHz en este caso. No te preocupes por usar toroides en la entrada, no hacen falta, a 26MHz se pueden hacer con bobinas al aire. Fijate aquí:
> http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?v...-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=72
> en la segunda tabla, con 15 espiras y 30pF andás por los 28MHz, si le agregás algo más de capacidad llegás a los 26,5 MHz que necesitás. Sino, hay por ahí un tutorial mío sobre el MiniRing Core Calculator (lo encontrás en el buscador) donde podés diseñar tus propias bobinas. Saludos C



Gracias MI AMIGO CRIMSON tanto tiempo jejejejejej
estaré viendo la info..

GRACIAS POR ACLARAR LO QUE TONTAMENTE DIJE .JEJEJEJE

Crimson necesito hacer el transmisor pero no tengo el esquema todavia, solo estoy pensando....

bueno el link que me envias no funciona amigo.


----------



## crimson (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola Isedr. está también aquí, pero hay que descargarlo:
http://gacw.no-ip.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=267&Itemid=231&lang=es
Saludos C


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Perdon, pero los toroides de las fuentes sirven para un par de mhz (todo HF) ya que mucha gente los usa para los balun para potencias relativamente alta, tambien vi usando de a dos o dos en paralelos, siempre hablando de balun.
Eso si, algunos me parece que son un fierro redondo pintado de amarillo sobre todo los de las fuentes bien economicas..
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jun 20, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr. está también aquí, pero hay que descargarlo:
> http://gacw.no-ip.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=267&Itemid=231&lang=es
> Saludos C



Crimson, disculpa, pero no se cual es el circuito que me dices que descargue.....

pero lo que necesito es hacer el Transmisor para *26 555* *LSB*....

El documento que se llama  Montajes LW3DYL  ya lo tengo...


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 21, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Crimson, disculpa, pero no se cual es el circuito que me dices que descargue.....
> 
> pero lo que necesito es hacer el Transmisor para *26 555* *LSB*....
> 
> El documento que se llama  Montajes LW3DYL  ya lo tengo...



Fijate al final, tenes un oscilador a cristal, y la bobina en ves de hacerla para 30mhz la haces para la que vos precises (en la tabla tenes un aproximado)
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jun 21, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Fijate al final, tenes un oscilador a cristal, y la bobina en ves de hacerla para 30mhz la haces para la que vos precises (en la tabla tenes un aproximado)
> Saludos



Disculpa mi bobada mister fredd, pero al final de que ??

Estos son los temas que estan en el pdf de LW3DYL:

PREAMPLIFICADOR PARA DISCOS DE VINILO 
DISPLAY DIGITAL PARA RECEPTOR DE RADIOAFICIONADO
OSCILADORES DE FRECUENCIA VARIABLE
PREAMPLIFICADOR PARA MICROFONOS DE ALTA IMPEDANCIA
BOBINAS DE RADIOFRECUENCIA (Con ondámetro)
ADAPTADOR PARA MICROFONOS TIPO PHANTOM
ADAPTADORES DE IMPEDANCIA EN L
VUMETRO A LEDS PARA AMPLIFICADOR ESTEREO
TRANSVERSOR PARA RADIOAFICIONADOS
FRECUENCIMETRO DISCRETO Y FRECUENCIMETRO CON PIC
MEDIDOR INDUCTANCIAS
FUENTE DE ALIMENTACION PARA RADIOAFICIONADOS
OSCILADOR PARA LA PRACTICA DE TELEGRAFIA
FORMA SENCILLA Y EFICIENTE DE PREPARAR PLAQUETAS DE CIRCUITO IMPRESO
TRANSCEPTOR TELEGRAFICO PARA 40 METROS GACW 7
TRANSCEPTOR DE BLU PARA RADIOAFICIONADOS “NOVICIO”

En cual tema de todos esto esta lo que dices tu y crimson... ???

Disculpa mi brutalidad jejejejejeje

saludos 73's


----------



## asterión (Jun 21, 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo con crimson, las bobinas que sean al aire, tienen mejor Q, claro que debes cuidar ademas algunos detalles que debes ir averiguando... Pero en sí funcionan muy bien, el link sobre el BITX20: http://www.phonestack.com/farhan/bitx.html, el cual es un super sencillo transceptor en BLU es perfectamente modificable, sin embargo debes leer todo hasta entenderlo bien, es un camino largo pero hay que iniciarlo cuanto antes, te advierto que no sirve entenderlo mas o menos y seguir solamente la receta, al menos asi me sucedio...


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lo que quiso decir crimson es que en la pagina tenes un oscilador a 30mhz si modificas la bobina segun la tabla (usando un caño de 5/8 mas menos 13mm y cable de telefono 0.5mm) tenes la bobina en uH y segun el capacitor a que frecuencia resuena si vos tenes un capacitor de Xpf buscas lo buscas en la tabla y tenes la frecuencia y en la izquierda el valor de la bobina, si no encontras la frecuencia que vos buscas usas una que se aproxime y vas jugando con el capacitor variable.

*http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/articulos/lw3dyl/bobina/fig7.gif*


----------



## lsedr (Jun 21, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Lo que quiso decir crimson es que en la pagina tenes un oscilador a 30mhz si modificas la bobina segun la tabla (usando un caño de 5/8 mas menos 13mm y cable de telefono 0.5mm) tenes la bobina en uH y segun el capacitor a que frecuencia resuena si vos tenes un capacitor de Xpf buscas lo buscas en la tabla y tenes la frecuencia y en la izquierda el valor de la bobina, si no encontras la frecuencia que vos buscas usas una que se aproxime y vas jugando con el capacitor variable.
> 
> *http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/articulos/lw3dyl/bobina/fig7.gif*




Enviame los datos a mi correo por favor, la pagina no quiere abrir parece que tengo un problema con la ip de mi ISP....

enviame eso a mi correo por favor fredd2 lsedr hotmail.com


----------



## crimson (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola Isedr, sí, es lo que dice fredd2, te mando algo que experimenté hace tiempo para una frecuencia cercana y funcionó aceptablemente, siendo sencillo, porque mientras más arriba vas en frecuencia más complicado se hace. Te calculé las bobinas, están en el dibujo, la de 36,555 es igual. Te explico, el tema en esa frecuencia es la ganancia, no conviene usar mezcladores pasivos, tipo anillo de diodos, porque no tienen ganancia de conversión. Es preferible usar un transistor amplificador como el de la figura y un mezclador sencillo a FET (MPF102, BF245, etc) y a la salida agregarle la etapa de FI. Si usás una de 10MHz la frecuencia del oscilador debe estar por arriba para evitar pajaritos. No es muy conveniente usar osciladores variables, pueden tener tironeos y desplazamientos de frecuencia, yo pongo como ejemplo un mezclador con doss osciladores, uno de 33MHz y uno de 3,555MHz hecho con un oscilador de 3,57MHz (Cristal común) y bajado un poco de frecuencia. Es una idea, pero da para hacer experimentos. La salida de FI puede ser una de Bitx, Novicio o la que se te ocurra. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 22, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, sí, es lo que dice fredd2, te mando algo que experimenté hace tiempo para una frecuencia cercana y funcionó aceptablemente, siendo sencillo, porque mientras más arriba vas en frecuencia más complicado se hace. Te calculé las bobinas, están en el dibujo, la de 36,555 es igual. Te explico, el tema en esa frecuencia es la ganancia, no conviene usar mezcladores pasivos, tipo anillo de diodos, porque no tienen ganancia de conversión. Es preferible usar un transistor amplificador como el de la figura y un mezclador sencillo a FET (MPF102, BF245, etc) y a la salida agregarle la etapa de FI. Si usás una de 10MHz la frecuencia del oscilador debe estar por arriba para evitar pajaritos. No es muy conveniente usar osciladores variables, pueden tener tironeos y desplazamientos de frecuencia, yo pongo como ejemplo un mezclador con doss osciladores, uno de 33MHz y uno de 3,555MHz hecho con un oscilador de 3,57MHz (Cristal común) y bajado un poco de frecuencia. Es una idea, pero da para hacer experimentos. La salida de FI puede ser una de Bitx, Novicio o la que se te ocurra. Saludos C


*
73's Mister Crimson...

Bueno, a ver si voy entendiendo......*Debo hacer dos osciladores, como por ejemplo del tipo Colpitts (como el de la Imagen), y así saber cuando estan oscilando mediante leds.. y luego inyectarlo al circuito que me envias tu *Crimson*, y luego conectar Todo a un *Filtro a Escalera de 4 cristales como el del Novicio, pero de 10 Mhz*.......

*entendí ???
*






*
Por donde entraría la parte de la modulación ??
*Me gustaria usar un LM741 para la modulación, que es lo que aparece en mi ciudad...

Explicame todo lo que puedas sobre esto, Pues esto de Transmisores BLU lo he aprendido principalmente con *LW3DYL *y tu *Crimson* que son los que mas me han ayudado a experimentar con circuitos de RF; entre otros amigos de este foro que han hecho sus aportes..


----------



## asterión (Jun 22, 2011)

Amigo, a ver, tratare de aportar al tema con el concepto de la parte de transmision del BITX20 por ejemplo:  Microfono > amplificador del microfono > mezclador (al cual llega por un lado lo del microfono y por el otro una onda senoidal (BFO, que puede ser a cristal...) que le aumentara la frecuencia para llegar por sumatoria a la del filtro de cristales, aqui se modula con la voz la onda del BFO) > amplificador > filtro de cristales > amplificador > mezclador (por un lado la frecuencia filtrada con los cristales, y por el otro una onda senoidal para que por sumatoria se llegue a la frecuencia de salida del TX) > amplificador > filtro de antena (pasabajos, pasa altos, pasabanda como sea...) y ya...


----------



## lsedr (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya voy entendiendo ......

*Tengo estos dos filtros:*











*Necesitaría dos osciladores como este ???*


----------



## crimson (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola Isedr, una pregunta ¿no sería más fácil que te hagas un transceptor, ponele, de 40M que funcione y agregarle un transversor que lo lleve a 27,655? Se me ocurre, para simplificar la cosa, uno como éste (con los cambios de bobinas necesarios, por supuesto):
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news27/nota03.htm
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 23, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Isedr, una pregunta ¿no sería más fácil que te hagas un transceptor, ponele, de 40M que funcione y agregarle un transversor que lo lleve a 27,655? Se me ocurre, para simplificar la cosa, uno como éste (con los cambios de bobinas necesarios, por supuesto):
> http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news27/nota03.htm
> Saludos C



saludos amigo...

bueno pues en ese caso tendria que emplear mas piezas...

en realidad lo que quiero es *solo la parte transmisora*, ya que recibo con el RCI2950 y solo quiero hacer un pequeño transmisor en LSB para la 26 555 .

SALUDOS AMIGO CRIMSON


----------



## lsedr (Jun 24, 2011)

Y si yo tomaría un transmisor am que trabaje con un cristal como el que tengo aquí que es de 26.560 Mhz, y desde ahí en adelante construir las etapas que faltan, sería posible lograr que el transmisor funcione solo en LSB ???



			
				lsedr dijo:
			
		

> Y si yo tomaría un transmisor am que trabaje con un cristal como el que tengo aquí que es de 26.560 Mhz, y desde ahí en adelante construir las etapas que faltan, sería posible lograr que el transmisor funcione solo en LSB ???


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 24, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Y si yo tomaría un transmisor am que trabaje con un cristal como el que tengo aquí que es de 26.560 Mhz, y desde ahí en adelante construir las etapas que faltan, sería posible lograr que el transmisor funcione solo en LSB ???



Lo que suponía y exprese en mi primera intervención de este tema veo que era la realidad. Adjunto una esquema de las etapas necesarias para hacer un tranceptor de BLU(LSB y/o USB) de simple conversión con filtro a cristal.El camino que toma la señal en transmisión lo marque en rojo y en recepción en azul.Pretender hacer o el receptor o el transmisor de BLU con muy pocos elementos es desde todo punto de vista es mas que imposible y el esquema que publicaste es solo una versión minimista de un transmisor de AM. Funcional si pero solo eso. El BLU tiene la ventaja sobre el AM (su madre y origen) de no gastar energía en la emisión de la portadora ni en la banda lateral no deseada, melliza en información a la elegida y con información redundante. El costo(ya que en este mundo no hay nada gratis) es con lo complejo del circuito para ser llevado a la practica con respecto a un emisor de AM.
Adjunto tambien un PDF conteniendo algo de informacion sobre los nucleos toroidales y sus colores y su rango de trabajo y definitivamente ningún núcleo de ferrite que este diseñado para trabajar en la región baja del espectro de RF(500Khz) puede aportar mas que perdidas a un circuito en alta frecuencia(mas del 1Mhz).
Ric.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 25, 2011)

ricbevi dijo:


> Lo que suponía y exprese en mi primera intervención de este tema veo que era la realidad. Adjunto una esquema de las etapas necesarias para hacer un tranceptor de BLU(LSB y/o USB) de simple conversión con filtro a cristal.El camino que toma la señal en transmisión lo marque en rojo y en recepción en azul.Pretender hacer o el receptor o el transmisor de BLU con muy pocos elementos es desde todo punto de vista es mas que imposible y el esquema que publicaste es solo una versión minimista de un transmisor de AM. Funcional si pero solo eso. El BLU tiene la ventaja sobre el AM (su madre y origen) de no gastar energía en la emisión de la portadora ni en la banda lateral no deseada, melliza en información a la elegida y con información redundante. El costo(ya que en este mundo no hay nada gratis) es con lo complejo del circuito para ser llevado a la practica con respecto a un emisor de AM.
> Adjunto tambien un PDF conteniendo algo de informacion sobre los nucleos toroidales y sus colores y su rango de trabajo y definitivamente ningún núcleo de ferrite que este diseñado para trabajar en la región baja del espectro de RF(500Khz) puede aportar mas que perdidas a un circuito en alta frecuencia(mas del 1Mhz).
> Ric.



Veo que es algo un poco dificil, pero lo lograré...

Crimson, es posible tomar solo la parte transmisora del Novicio y subirla a cualquier frecuencia de los canales CB pero que sea en LSB, NO en AM ???


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola Iserd y un emisor de DBL (doble banda lateral) crees que podría servirte, estarías transmitiendo en lsb y usb al mismo tiempo pero la portadora estaría anulada, después si quieres mejorarlo puedes hacerlo y llevarlo a blu agregando el filtro, amplificadores de fi, mezclador, vfo y etapa de potencia. que dices

Acá te adjunto un tx de DBL muy sencillo, saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jun 25, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola Iserd y un emisor de DBL (doble banda lateral) crees que podría servirte, estarías transmitiendo en lsb y usb al mismo tiempo pero la portadora estaría anulada, después si quieres mejorarlo puedes hacerlo y llevarlo a blu agregando el filtro, amplificadores de fi, mezclador, vfo y etapa de potencia. que dices
> 
> Acá te adjunto un tx de DBL muy sencillo, saludos



Gracias bariel, lo estudiaré...

Me gustaría hacero a cristal...

Tenes el PCB ???


----------



## lsedr (Jul 4, 2011)

Podría este amplificador RF trabajar bien si le coloco la parte moduladora para transmitir en SSB ??


----------



## crimson (Jul 4, 2011)

Ese me gusta más, pero ¿conseguís el VN66AF? es un transistor bastante viejo. ¿Qué parte moduladora querés poner para SSB? Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jul 4, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Ese me gusta más, pero ¿conseguís el VN66AF? es un transistor bastante viejo. ¿Qué parte moduladora querés poner para SSB? Saludos C



ups, pues ahora que me preguntás por el Q1 no creo que aparezca ese transistor......


----------

